# Bike-Laden in Nürnberg gesucht



## -Fish- (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo 

Ich suche einen Bike-Laden in Nürnberg oder nähere Umgebung zwecks Laufräder einspeichen. Hat jemand einen Tipp welcher Laden Ok ist?

Der Händler bei dem ich mein Bike gekauft habe ist ein bisschen weit weg von hier.

Thx
Fish


----------



## Beelzebub (21. Januar 2005)

in nürnberg direkt kann ich empfehlen "downhill" oder "fahrradkiste" in fürth "rößleins radlereck"

wenn etwas außerhalb sein soll bitte ein anderer posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Schwall (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo

guck  

viel Spass
Herr Schwall


----------



## -Fish- (21. Januar 2005)

vielen Dank für die Tipps .  Werde einfach mal einen nach dem anderen abklappern.

Der Shop in Eibach hört sich gut an...mal sehen. 

mfg
Fish


----------



## LoonyG (21. Januar 2005)

jo man, 

schau mal in die Fahrradkiste, und sagst dem Schäffe, n schönen gruss von mir " der mit dem Puschel aufm Helm vom Geisskopf "

da werden ihmen geholfen

greetz v. LoonyG


----------



## anhalb (20. Februar 2005)

Ja die "Fahrradkiste" ist echt empfehlenswert!!!

Grüße auch von mir an Joe!!   

Gruß anna


----------



## kindergartenkin (21. Februar 2005)

velo radsport 
http://www.velo-     radsport.com/
find ich net schlecht


----------



## s.roettger (24. Februar 2005)

guck ma hier


----------



## FuzzyLogic (24. Februar 2005)

Im Nuernberger Sueden kann ich Rad&Tat in Wendelstein empfehlen.


----------



## Der Anfänger (25. Februar 2005)

bin zwar noch anfänger aber der neue Stadler sieht echt gut aus und die verkäufer sind auch net. Ja den rösslein kann ich dir auch empfehlen der ist bei mir gleich um die ecke und die bieten echt guten service und sehr gute beratung und wie ich es so mitbekommen hab ist der rösslein von den reperaturen auch nicht sehr teuer

mfg Eric


----------

